# A few pics of some 40k DA Terminator Conversion's



## gecko (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi there guys. I new to this site so I hope that this is the right place for these pics. 

Please any coments :grin:

Thanks.

Pic 1: DA Terminator Grand Master Belial.
Pic 2: DA Deathwing Dreadnought.
Pic 3: DA Terminator Captain / Lord.

More Pics add on page 2


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, that's some amazing work there... well done!


----------



## jpunk (Feb 8, 2009)

Thats some seriously smooth GS work there. I love the traceries, so fine. +Rep to you sir.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Reminds me of Scibor's work. Any influence there?

Excellent work.k: A lot of nice details added in.(Too many to mention) Are you going to be painting them?:victory:


----------



## gecko (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi there guys. Thanks for the great coments :victory:

I don't think i'm quit there with Sibor or Grytz just yet but SOON :good:

I have a few more pics to add. So hope to do that at some point.

I'll be keeping a few and let the rest go but as for painting them I confess i'll have someone else do that for me as i'm not that good

Thanks.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

That is really really nice stuff!:biggrin:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Man that is amazing! How the hell do you do that much detail?


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Very nice. Very impressive GS work I wish I had that talent.:victory: +rep from me.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Wow, that is superb! You have mad green stuff skills! That head on the third guy looks just like the gw chaos one! Have some rep, man, all that I can dish out! 

Oh, have you heard that Forge World is in need of modelers? You look like you'd be great for the job!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Man that is amazing! How the hell do you do that much detail?


this is just great! I would kill to be able to do stuff like this How do you learn to sculpt so well? I think I would appreciate the modeling aspect a lot more if I could do something remotely close to that.

+rep for sure! 

Chaosftw


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

LET ME BE YOUR MINION!!!! in return for some lessons on green stuff 

bad ass modeling... i'm utterly speachless


----------



## Exodus (Nov 12, 2008)

realy well dune green stuff there. did you use a template techneque to create the raised edges?


----------



## gecko (Mar 11, 2009)

Hay there Guys. I've been getting some great feedback so thought i'd add a few more for you all to have a look at :grin:

Thanks Guys.

Pic 1: DA Terminator Apothecary.
Pic 2: DA Terminator Standard Bearer.
Pic 3: DA Terminator Sgt / Captain.


----------



## gecko (Mar 11, 2009)

Few more :victory:

Pic 1: DA Terminator Chaplin.
Pic 2: DA Terminator with Thunder Hammer an Shild.
Pic 3: DA Terminator


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow... 
Amazing work there mate; perfectly captures the feel of the DW in the codex. Stunning +rep


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

i'm curious about the technique that you've used to create the armour plates.

i don't really know how its done, but i've heard mention of laser cut molds, is that true? it looks like its done digitally, hence the filigrees always being of the same 'celtic' style, because that's easiest to manufacture with Bezier curves.

i'm impressed with the work you've done, but i personally don't like the styling of work that the technique produces. however, i'd be really interested to find out more about it and as to whether other styles and graphics could be emulated. (i notice that Scibor has started to produce some minis with more 'egyptian' style marks on them).


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

OK, thse look great so I'm going to be a bit critical (you have been warned!:grin

Out of the first batch, the Azreal looks great, ver crisp on the stamped plated and a good balance, the only thing I don't like is the two huge pole-type weapons thing, but that's a preference thing.

The Dread however is very "blobby" (the head and wings in particular) the details didn't come out ver good at all, this can probably be allieviated with some good painting. I wouldn't even mention it if the other models you have shown weren't so much better. Stand alone, it's pretty good.

The third guy looks good, if unfinished. The Storm Bolter I assume will get a strap, as it is just floating there now. Also, his left foot is a bit wonky and the ropes look very bad next to the great armor plate details. You should try twisting the GS more tightly together into tiny ropes.

Next batch...

The Apothercary looks great, except for the symbol on his chest has a hunk missing out of the bottom, it looks sloppy next to the great work otherwise.

The Standard is awesome, really nice. Only things are the rope (UGH!) and the gap-fill on his knees, mainly the left one. A bit of trimming with a sharp knife would go a long way towards fixing it though.


The Sgt. looks great very clean. Aside from the rope again.

The last batch all look great. Other than the gap-fill on the last one's knees.



Thanks for showing us these, you are well on your way to Scibor-like abilities!


----------



## Troajn (Feb 25, 2009)

Hats off, excellent work +rep from me


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

really nice models but i have to ask did you do all that armour and stuff the reason i ask is there is just a few bits that look out of place some have been mentioned before like dread head, badge on apoc etc etc. also why did you sculpt a head for the chaplin that exact head is on the chaos marine sprue also there is some filling on term with power fist (last pic) right knee and left shoulder pad that just dont look the same quality. im being really critical but the reason i ask is because if you are using some tecnique for the armour whihc is excellant i would love to know what it is so i can try, are you using laser cut outs as stated before?


----------



## gecko (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi there. Thanks for pointing out the criticals.

The First 1 is not Azreal I based him on Master Belial of the 1st Compery.

As for the Dreadnought, I know that it come out a little rong bout a part of that is I used a Dread from the game box set and it is a bit smaller :scare:

As for the rope I know that I should go a little smaller and have started to do that:wink:

As for the Bolter on the 3rd 1, it does have a strap but its not a good pic, sorry for that:wink:

Thanks.



DeathKlokk said:


> OK, thse look great so I'm going to be a bit critical (you have been warned!:grin
> 
> Out of the first batch, the Azreal looks great, ver crisp on the stamped plated and a good balance, the only thing I don't like is the two huge pole-type weapons thing, but that's a preference thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## gecko (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi. Criticals are good as this is a chance for me to put a few bits that have been missed right :victory:.

As for using Laser cut outs ect ect. Thats a bug NO. I would love to find where to find 1 but wouldn't even know where to look :ireful2:

I am sorry but can't say too much about my castings but will say that I use the origenal piece and is quit simple to do but lots of practice and way too much GREEN is needed:grin:

Thanks.




your master said:


> really nice models but i have to ask did you do all that armour and stuff the reason i ask is there is just a few bits that look out of place some have been mentioned before like dread head, badge on apoc etc etc. also why did you sculpt a head for the chaplin that exact head is on the chaos marine sprue also there is some filling on term with power fist (last pic) right knee and left shoulder pad that just dont look the same quality. im being really critical but the reason i ask is because if you are using some tecnique for the armour whihc is excellant i would love to know what it is so i can try, are you using laser cut outs as stated before?


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

gecko said:


> I am sorry but can't say too much about my castings but will say that I use the origenal piece and is quit simple to do but lots of practice and way too much GREEN is needed:grin:
> 
> Thanks.


not sure what you mean are you saying for example you get the chaos head used for the chaplin and then sculpt an exact replica in greenstuff to place on your model?


----------



## gecko (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi there sorry forgot about that question. No that is a Plastic 1 but for some odd reason my other half paints them Green. But When sprayed all is good :victory:

Sorry about that.

QUOTE=your master;327749]not sure what you mean are you saying for example you get the chaos head used for the chaplin and then sculpt an exact replica in greenstuff to place on your model?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Do you do GS commisions? PM me if so.


----------



## general (Feb 1, 2008)

Absolutely awsome. You really have a skill. Have some rep my friend!


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Incredible, no other word for it.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE!

Haha! Great models man I really like the pose you gave the Thunder hammer and Shield. 

Chaosftw


----------



## gecko (Mar 11, 2009)

Hay there. There will be lots more over the coming weeks / months :grin:

I am working on a new Thunder Hammer mini and hope to have it done in a few days so keep an eye out :wink:

Thanks.


Chaosftw said:


> MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE!
> 
> Haha! Great models man I really like the pose you gave the Thunder hammer and Shield.
> 
> Chaosftw


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

Just to say, are you planning to make mould for them and start making big money from the casts?


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

i wasn't really asking you to admit that you cast GW components, we all do that from time to time. (spent years looking for 4 Defiler heads at a reasonable price and eventually gave up and cast them myself. but they're so heavily converted you wouldn't know it.) i was really asking about your technique for creating the armour plates, wings banners and other such 'flat' details.

do you use the same method as Scibor? like he suggests here? or do you use some other method?

on a semi-related topic, where are you from?


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Absolutely amazing dude, +rep!


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

This green stuff work is mind-boggling to me...+REP and can you possibly put up a tutorial? Or even just some stuff to help beginners? Again, amazing stuff. I particularly like the way the sculpted robes alter the proportions of the terminators...the normal models come across a little boxy and with the armor being above the head it doesn't look as good to me as these do.


----------



## gecko (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi there guys. If any of you may be interested in painting for me as would like a few of my Converstions painted.

Please send a few pics of your work and in it is what I am looking for i'm sure that we can sort something out :grin:

Thanks.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

AS you know gecko, i would be willing to.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Please could I point out that discussing the casting of GW minatures is not allowed. If you have any questions on what is permisable drop me or Djinn a PM.

Carry on ......


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

This is amazing, and It would be awesome if you could let me in on how you do the etchings on the armor. 

I did spot a fingerprint on the underside of the apothecaries cloak, under his right armpit.

Like has already been said, I wouldn't mention it if it all werent so amazing.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Think I already sent you a PM, but I'd love to paint some of these.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

some nice conversion work,my only issue with some of the work is that the technique you are using involves overlaying gs over the plastic kit,which results in some of your work looking a bit err well....... fat.
I love what scribor does but im also a fan of armour looking functional,terminator armour is already pretty oversized and unwieldy and adding layers of gs on top of the armour plates makes it look even more bulky and out of proportion.
that said i think you have got a good base to work from and maybe reduce the amount of gs used or cut back the plastic before you lay on the extra armour.


----------



## gecko (Mar 11, 2009)

Big Bump :victory:


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

Absolutely amazing! Your skills with green stuff are crazy!!! :victory:


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

great work mate are they true scale?


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

absolutley amazing.. i presume you use the scribor like technique for doing armor plating a am thinking of trying the same thing for my Black Templar Sword Brethren Termies.. .but out of curiousty do you have any of these style conversions on regular power armored marines...i would be interested to see how you do it.


----------



## Slaaneshkid (May 15, 2009)

Wow. I hope one day i will be as good as you.

Well done!!


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

My head exploded upon witnessing that Belial conversion.


----------

